# Refinished Oak Cabinet doors have bleed through - WHY?



## manutd (Jan 7, 2021)

I refinished my kitchen cabinet doors.
They were Oak covered with some kind of clear polyurathane.
I took the following steps:
Cleaned them with TSP.
Sanded with 80, 120, 180, 240 grit paper.
2 sprayed coats of Stix waterborne bonding primer. Sanded with 240 between coats.
2 sprayed coats of Benjamim Moore Advance Satin Finish White. Sanded with 240 between coats.
12 hour dry between first three coats.
24 hour dry before 4th coat.
The problem I have is some of the doors (I did 12) have what looks like a coffee stain on them. I can only assume it is the oak bleeding through but I do not know why, or what I should do next to fix it.

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Why: Stix has basically no stain blocking abilities. You should use an oil primer or BIN.

To fix: spot prime with bin or sand them all down.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com. If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to Register.

This thread is now closed.


----------

